# 18 month old scratching bum...



## kellie_w

Eekk, I'm not sure what it could be! Since yesterday afternoon as soon as lukes nappy is off he is scratching like crazy at his bum. I am terrified that he has caught worms somehow as he was spending a lot of time in the garden, how do you know if they have them? I have watched closely and had the lovely job of inspecting his poo but can't see nothing. Is there anything else it could be? I thought maybe he had just discovered another part of his body but when I wipe his bum with wipes his face seems relieved. Sorry if tmi but I really need some advice! X


----------



## LilDreamy

Just thought I'd share... My 18 month old is doing this now too. And will actually stick her hand down her pants. 

I didn't conceder worms or anything, wouldn't make any sense if she got them some how, since Alexa isn't much of an outdoorsy type toddler she would rather stroll around and play on a play ground than touch anything dirty or touch the grass. Lol

The day care just told me to up here diaper size and lotion her up, sense it cam get rather dry in the diaper area since it gets wet often, like lips, they get to wet it gets irritated. Maybe its a step before a rash appears.


----------



## Creative

worms or threadworks live in the gut. they come out and lay eggs around the anus and then wiggle back inside. this causes extreme itching and the host then gets the eggs on their fingers whilst scratching and transfers them to surfaces such as toys tables etc. 
Then someone else comes along, touches the surface and then puts their fingers into their mouths transferring the eggs. the eggs then hatch in the gut starting the process again.
You can sometimes see the worms which resemble tiny pieces of white cotton on the faeces or you may see them around the anus. 
itching is localised to the anus. 
They are something that most children will pick up at sometime and like headlice there seems to be some embarrassment about it.
You can get medication from the chemists called ovex with an active ingredient called pepsin. The whole family need to take it at the same time Family packs are available containing 4 tablets at about £7.00 you should ideally take a second dose 14 days later to ensure that there is no re infestation.


----------



## Creative

> I didn't conceder worms or anything, wouldn't make any sense if she got them some how, since Alexa isn't much of an outdoorsy type toddler she would rather stroll around and play on a play ground than touch anything dirty or touch the grass. Lol




> I am terrified that he has caught worms somehow as he was spending a lot of time in the garden,

You don't catch them from the garden!
they are left on bathroom surfaces, tables, toys etc.
Good hygiene is required, handwashing and surface washing etc.


----------



## summer rain

I agree with creative, threadworms are very common and most toddlers and children will have them at least once, if your child spends time with other kids a lot then theyay end up getting them several times a year. The treatments are effective but hygiene measures are also important and it's impossible to ensure that any other children and their families at daycare or what have you are carrying out proper hand washing etc. Also the medications don't stop you getting them again in future xx


----------



## kellie_w

Thanks everyone, as I don't know if there are actually worms there as none seen should I still treat for them? Also as I'm pregnant is the treatment safe for me? Sorry this is something I had absolutely no clue about!!! X


----------



## Creative

I think it's contra indicated for use in pregnancy, but my BNF is so out of date. You would be better off seeing your doctor and asking their advice for yourself.

I have given my children ovex when they are experiencing symptoms even when i have not actually seen any of the worms and the symptoms have stopped within 24 hours which gives me a feeling that I made the right call anyway.


----------



## kellie_w

Creative said:


> I think it's contra indicated for use in pregnancy, but my BNF is so out of date. You would be better off seeing your doctor and asking their advice for yourself.
> 
> I have given my children ovex when they are experiencing symptoms even when i have not actually seen any of the worms and the symptoms have stopped within 24 hours which gives me a feeling that I made the right call anyway.

Thank you so much, you have been so helpful! :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexas bum scratching only lasted three days... And after changing diaper size and applying lotion she is good now.

Are worms a world wide thing, or just certain countries?? Because I haven't heard of it. :wacko: no worms in her poopy and no signs of irritation near or around her butt.

And I've been actually asking around with people who have kids and no one knows what I'm talking about. :/


----------



## austinsmom

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002137/
My poor DS had this a month ago. It was heartbreaking watching him wake up screaming and crying, and not knowing what was going on. After a trip to the ER, we found out this is what it was. I took treatment as well, just in case. The ER doc checked out my LO, and she was good.


----------



## summer rain

They are a world wide thing; in fact the earliest example of fossilised pinworm/threadworm eggs were found in Utah. Some people just don't like to discuss it and many people are not aware that people can get this type of worms. xx


----------



## kellie_w

LilDreamy said:


> Alexas bum scratching only lasted three days... And after changing diaper size and applying lotion she is good now.
> 
> Are worms a world wide thing, or just certain countries?? Because I haven't heard of it. :wacko: no worms in her poopy and no signs of irritation near or around her butt.
> 
> And I've been actually asking around with people who have kids and no one knows what I'm talking about. :/

Same! It lasted 2 days and now nothing. I really don't know what to think now, maybe it was just sweat and irritation which eased as I started using powder again x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Alex had threadworms a few months ago. He was waking up screaming in the night, and then I checked his poo and saw one. Yuck! 

But, the treatment is really effective. He wouldn't tolerate the Pripsen powder he was prescribed (it tastes foul in milk or water) so we gave him Ovex. You can buy chewable tablets, or a banana flavoured syrup in the UK. Ovex is recommended for 2 years plus, but we opted to give it to Alex before 2 because the alternative would have been no treatment at all (he was throwing up when we tried to give him the Pripsen, even in yogurt). We crushed a tablet into his porridge one time, and then gave him the syrup as a follow up treatment. My H and I treated ourselves too, just to be on the safe side.

My boy is always putting his hands in his mouth, so I think he must have picked up some work eggs at a soft play or one of the many toddler groups we go to. He's been fine ever since the treatment, but I now have medicine on stand by in case he ever gets them again, the horrible things!

Laura x


----------

